# What enclosure size should I get?



## Pinoy25 (Mar 3, 2014)

I am thinking of getting a new enclosure for my T but I can't decide on what size I should get. 10x6x6 or 12x7x7, which is more ideal for an adult size female G. pulchripes?

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added 03-03-2014 at 02:46 PM ----------

Here's the 12x7x7 enclosure. Please advice. Thanks. 







Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added 03-03-2014 at 03:33 PM ----------

What do you guys think of this adult Genic enclosure setup?







Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevp (Mar 3, 2014)

Pinoy25 said:


> I am thinking of getting a new enclosure for my T but I can't decide on what size I should get. 10x6x6 or 12x7x7, which is more ideal for an adult size female G. pulchripes?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...



That's cool.. You shouldn't have any problems with this. How much does it cost? I've got something simular for mine. Have u got an adult or are you hoping to grow it into an adult? I ask because the container shown maybe too big for a smaller t.


----------



## viper69 (Mar 3, 2014)

I don't trust magnets- even those used in this setup--- get the largest if she's an adult


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Mar 3, 2014)

The genic setup looks great! Although I'd be nervous about using magnets too if that's what is sealing the lid, to give you an idea of how strong they are my female can pull a pair of tweezers out of my hand lol 

Go for the larger one if you have an adult, in fact you could go for even larger if you like, a good margin is 3X the leg span in length, 2X in width and 1X from the substrate height to the ceiling


----------



## Livia (Mar 3, 2014)

kevp said:


> That's cool.. You shouldn't have any problems with this. How much does it cost? I've got something simular for mine. Have u got an adult or are you hoping to grow it into an adult? I ask because the container shown maybe too big for a smaller t.


 Can something be "To big for a smaller T?" The worst that can happen is a T doesn't use part of the enclosure.


----------



## Formerphobe (Mar 3, 2014)

Definitely go with the larger one for an adult sized pulchripes.  Even the large one may be a little small for a tarantula that can attain an 8"+ legspan.

What kind of substrate is in with the genic?


----------



## viper69 (Mar 3, 2014)

Livia said:


> Can something be "To big for a smaller T?" The worst that can happen is a T doesn't use part of the enclosure.



If the T is small (spiderling size, 1" or less) and in a container that is too big, the worst that can happen is it won't find its food, the prey items will die, and the T suffers or ends up dead too.

I talked to a reptile expert regarding insectivorous lizards being kept in small containers at early stages (clearly they have don't live in containers in the wild, so why were small containers recommended). I said "why not a larger setup?"  He said, larger containers can make it harder to find crickets, and for the keeper gives them the ability to more easily determine if and how many crickets were eaten.


----------



## lankfordjl (Mar 4, 2014)

I prefer keeping my Ts in a somewhat smaller enclosures rather than larger. (1) As was stated by viper69, they find their prey easier. (2) Ts don't really need the space to exercise; (3) smaller enclosures can be cavity-like spaces for the T thus providing safety.   (4) Smaller enclosures are easier to store and maintain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Mar 5, 2014)

lankfordjl said:


> I prefer keeping my Ts in a somewhat smaller enclosures rather than larger. (1) As was stated by viper69, they find their prey easier. (2) Ts don't really need the space to exercise; (3) smaller enclosures can be cavity-like spaces for the T thus providing safety.   (4) Smaller enclosures are easier to store and maintain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not to mention less height for a damage-causing fall that some Ts seem to repeat doing over and over


----------



## kevp (Mar 5, 2014)

Livia said:


> Can something be "To big for a smaller T?" The worst that can happen is a T doesn't use part of the enclosure.


 An enclosure certainly can be too big for a small t for the reasons that have been explained. To much area for the t t use can cause stress and ofcorse falling issues.  Personaly I think these enclosures are fit for purpose.

---------- Post added 03-05-2014 at 11:52 AM ----------




Formerphobe said:


> What kind of substrate is in with the genic?


It looks like sand! This isn't a good substrate for t's at all.. They don't like soft underfoot and sand harbours all kinds of bacteria that can harm your t. I never use sand and I've been advised by a breeder to never use it.


----------



## vespers (Mar 5, 2014)

Pinoy25 said:


> What do you guys think of this adult Genic enclosure setup?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks terrible IMO. Looks like a desert set-up with sand, being used for a tropical forest species.

uke:

Reactions: Like 1


----------

